# School Leaving Age - Confused!!!



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello there....hope someone can help me please.

If we get our visa (fingers still crossed - medicals now complete!) we intend to come over after my son sits his GCSE's (Spring 2011) - he'll be just 16. Can anyone tell me please what is the age that children leave schooling in BC? I heard it was 18, then looking on the internet BC is 16. Then I looked at a link to another forum and it said 18. I'm mighty confused and would like to give my son some solid, definitive advice as I've swung from telling him 18, then saying 16 and now....well, goodness knows. There's conflicting info on the net....someone on here must know for sure.

Thanks very much.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Duration of compulsory education: 
Age of entry: 6
Age of exit: 16


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

EVHB said:


> Duration of compulsory education:
> Age of entry: 6
> Age of exit: 16


Thanks very much....couldn't remember if I'd asked such a question before but all the information you have to gather leaves you goggled with confusion!


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Unless things have changed, I don't recall anyone completing high school (grade 12) by the age of 16. It's been a number of years (to say the least) since I graduated high school here in BC, and I was 17, going on 18 that year. 

These links may be helpful to you:

Education - Province of British Columbia

Central Okanagan, School District No. 23 (School District 23 is for the Central Okanagan Valley)


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't think you actualy graduate at age 16. I think it meams that you are obliged to go to school until you're 16, and than you can be a 'dropout' and start looking for a job or so.

We had that arrangement in our country until somewhere in the 70's of early 80's. But than they made learning compulsory until 18 (even if you had to do years over, and didn't finish 12th grade at age 18, you could quit school the day you became 18).


----------

